# Knots used in Theatre



## ravagedhand

I like to volunteer at small theaters whenever I have a chance. It's not my field, but I love focusing lights, mainly because I like being up high. 

The other day I had to pass a bucket down the sky so that the TD could give me something. I tied a square knot around the bucket and sent it down. When he saw the knot I had tied, he said "that's not the right kind of knot. Lucky we aren't sending anything heavier up to you." 

I knew that the square knot wasn't the right knot, but we didn't really have time for him to go through teaching me the right knots. A search online has yielded poor results. 

What knot should I have tied to the handle of the bucket in order for it to be safe? 

Thanks


----------



## MrsFooter

I generally find a clove hitch with a half hitch will do the job in applications like yours. Honestly, I've found very few applications at all where either a clove hitch, bowline, or bow knot wouldn't work.

And of course, there's the Peruvian Bird knot: don't know the knot, tie a lot.


----------



## MPowers

Bowline. Makes a closed locked loop that will not slip and is easy to untie. Bucket bail is too small a diameter for a clove hitch. Clove hitch is designed to self lock against itself but needs a device at least equal to the line diameter to properly bind. For a good look at a lot of knots see:

Animated Knots List | Knots Alphabetical List | Choose a Knot


----------



## gcpsoundlight

If I have to lower things, I tend to use a bowline and if possible use a carribeaner as it is easier than re-tying especially if you are in the rig. 

If you need to throw a string over something to get a rope over it, use a sheet bend to join the ropes. (that is just the scout in me talking)


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=-38.385811,144.840126


----------



## sk8rsdad

For more reading on knot use in theatre there's this collaborative article, and this thread.


----------



## venuetech

I usually make a large loop in the bowline so i would slip the loop under the bail of the bucket and then put the bucket thru the loop to form a larks head on the bail


----------



## StNic54

Find the little red Book of Knots. Tells you degree of strength, difficulty, etc. Also, see the Backstage Handbook and the Stage Rigging Handbook


----------



## cmckeeman

the truckers hitch is also one that is good to know, but like everyone else said, bowline and clove hitch are a must know


----------



## cbrandt

I use a tautline hitch often. Not for raising buckets, but for a lot of securing applications, gives you a nice tight line.


----------



## mstaylor

The knots I use most are clove with a half, bowline, taut line hitch, sheet bend and occasionally a figure eight.


----------



## MaddMaxx

Thanks to "gcpsoundlight". The answer is carabiner. "Be prepared" is for more than Boy Scouts (and I am a Woodbadger and ex-Commissioner)


----------



## SteveB

You need to understand them in order to get them apart !


----------



## chausman

SteveB said:


> You need to understand them in order to get them apart !



And I'm pretty sure I have had to deal with almost every one of those sometime in the past year.


----------



## cmckeeman

does anyone have any good images on how to tie knots i'm trying to get a basic guide for some students at a high school i TD at.


----------



## MarshallPope

Give this site a try: Animated Knots by Grog | How to Tie Knots | Fishing, Boating, Climbing, Scouting, Search and Rescue, Household, Decorative, Rope Care,


----------



## cmckeeman

i might use that in a pinch but i;m hoping to get a single page with several knots on it showing how to tie them


----------



## flyweed

I would agree with what has already been said....the three I see/use almost on a daily basis are: Bowline, Clove Hitch, TautLine

Dan


----------



## TheaterEd

cmckeeman said:


> i might use that in a pinch but i;m hoping to get a single page with several knots on it showing how to tie them



I would just google image search 'how to tie ___________' I just tried bowline and it returned many results. do this for each of the knots you want and combine the images either in word, paint, or photoshop. Although if someone already has something like this I would also love to use it for my classroom.


----------



## ruinexplorer

You could use one from the Boy Scouts and just highlight the ones required.


----------



## scenicsauthoff

There are plenty of knots that can come in handy. Theatre knots, boyscout knots, and sailor knots, but the only three you need to know are the bowline, clove hitch (in my mind not complete without a half hitch on the end), and truckers hitch. Those three got me through all my various jobs in various venues from road houses to traditional houses, to cruise ships.

Remember- when in doubt-ask. Rigging can become very dangerous very quickly if improper knots are used.


----------



## What Rigger?

Barrel-on-a-bight with a carabiner in the bight for buckets. Won't roll the biner, and won't creep out. Still easy to get the bucket off the line, and if you sink it in nobody will abscond with your 'biner. Nice and low profile. If you're into that sort of thing.


----------

